# Is it anyway...?



## LG17 (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it any way to kill or push away mites during harvest/ flowering? With out damaging plants


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

Nothing permanent unfortunately.   I wouldn't use a pesticide in flower, ever.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

How close to harvest?


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2014)

Early on in Flower yea, but I don't care how safe they say something is. I don't like the idea of smoking buds that have been treated with chemicals at all.   Just my opinion. The thought of igniting treated buds and then inhaling that into my lungs is a put off.  I might be more open to making BHO out of them.   If you are in a dry climate you can fight them by misting your plants with water.  Regardless of your RH though you will have to be careful of Bud Rot.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2014)

If you are more then 2 weeks out you can use SNS 209. The only problem using it sooner is your pot will or could taste like rosemary.  They will leave though. really.


----------



## LG17 (Sep 11, 2014)

Any chance they'd leave without treatment because lately our weather's iffy where I'm at


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2014)

Not a chance.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2014)

Of course, the big question is how far out you are?  SNS 209 is a systemic, so it does takes some time to get to working and the taste may stay in the plant longer than a treatment that you spray on.  SNS 217 is a spray and if you are not too close, that might be a better option than SNS 209.  Azamax is also organic and supposed to be safe to use up to the day of harvest, but I feel kind of like Hammy--I have put enough crap into my lungs in my years on this earth and I am more careful now about everything I ingest or inhale.  Besides, it seems like even the "safe" things can leave an unpleasant taste on the bud.   

Mites will never leave on their own--they are "The Borg"--'they assimilate.  I live in a very dry climate and I can get away with giving my plants a shower if the buds are not too dense.  Even being in an arid climate however, you have to take care that the buds get plenty of air after being sprayed to prevent bud rot.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 12, 2014)

azamax i dont use it the last 2 weeks tho


----------

